# 330919033T Chinese Santana cluster



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

I purchased this for what I believe is a 2004 Santana for China









The plug is a t28 mk3 golf








Unfortunately it doesn't work when plug to a mk3 so we need a pinout. I've mapped some so far but I need so help with this.








It's a cool cluster shape is mk1-2 direct bolt in, mk3 plug, mk4 look. I'd love to get this working in my mk1 aeb swap to be different. Any help would be appreciated. Hopefully it's not can bus or its TKO


----------



## C101horse (Feb 21, 2021)

i've got the same cluster, been searching for the pinout aswell. no luck so far contacting sellers and searching on chinese car forums. from what i've heard the guys that do the color mfd have the pinout but i havent heard from yet. 
I can say that it isnt a mk3 pinout, mk4 pinout shoved into a mk3 plug doesnt work either.


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

C101horse said:


> i've got the same cluster, been searching for the pinout aswell. no luck so far contacting sellers and searching on chinese car forums. from what i've heard the guys that do the color mfd have the pinout but i havent heard from yet.
> I can say that it isnt a mk3 pinout, mk4 pinout shoved into a mk3 plug doesnt work either.


Did you get a pigtail with yours? Maybe we can guess with the colors of the wires


----------



## C101horse (Feb 21, 2021)

patnem said:


> Did you get a pigtail with yours? Maybe we can guess with the colors of the wires


No pigtail with mine. Got my plug from the local junkyard


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

C101horse said:


> No pigtail with mine. Got my plug from the local junkyard


what happened when u plugged it in? mine only the epc light comes on and thats it


----------



## C101horse (Feb 21, 2021)

patnem said:


> what happened when u plugged it in? mine only the epc light comes on and thats it


Same thing happens aswell, only things i got working were the idiot lights


----------



## C101horse (Feb 21, 2021)

i've tried running the santana dash as a slave running jumpers from the santana's gauge steppers to a mk4 golf cluster's steppers but no luck with that either


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

Update!!!!!?!?!?
Received this from China today
Poussin (07 models) instrument row insert pin definition ffice:
1# Headlight on indicator
2# unknown
3# EPC indicator
4# Water temperature meter indicator
5# Oil gauge indicator light
6# Headlight switch power supply terminal +12V (when the headlight is turned on, this pin is powered on, and the instrument lighting system is powered on)
7# Left flash lamp (left arrow)
8# vss
9# Right flash (right arrow)
10# Battery power supply terminal +12V (used for small odometer and clock power supply)
11# unknown
12# Grounding terminal (grounding)
13# Gasoline indicator light
14# unknown
15# hand brake light neg trigger
16# unknown
17# empty
18# check engine light
19# empty
20# unknown
21# ACC power supply terminal +12V (used to initialize the status of each instrument)
22# empty
23# Rear window defogging indicator
24# Trunk indicator light (negative trigger)
25# unknown
26# battery light
27# empty
28# immobilizer light negative trigger

Will try it out in the next 2 days


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

Success. Now to figure out the missing pins


----------



## JS.GTD (Sep 4, 2018)

I also observe this for mk2 conversions. Can it be similar to citi golf? I found the citi golf t28 pinout


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

JS.GTD said:


> I also observe this for mk2 conversions. Can it be similar to citi golf? I found the citi golf t28 pinout


post the pinout with model year and part # if possible i will compare


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

ive been doing some reading
FAQ: Instrument Cluster / Immobilizer / MFA / FIS / SKC...

so basicly a mk4 cluster with xxx 919 xxx in the part nunber is non-canbus and a xxx 920 xxx is. i spot checked a few other clusters in the VAG family including audi and it seems to be the case across the vag family. all signs point to no canbus


----------



## JS.GTD (Sep 4, 2018)

This is what I found but I don't think it's useful. This has Can line. No year, no part number.
It doesn't match what they told you from china. I will continue to search

*Shurlock Box Pin-Out*
T28/1 - Ignition (Brown/Red)
T28/2 - Alternator Sense (Blue)
T28/3 - Coolant Temp Sensor (Yellow/Red)
T28/4 - Engine Speed Sensor Input (Yellow Red)
T28/5 - Hazard Warning Light Switch (White)
T28/6 - Indicator Left (Black/White)
T28/7 - Indicator Right (Black/Yellow)
T28/8 - Heated Rear Window Warning (White)
T28/9 - Hazard Warning Light System Malfunction Lamp (White)
T28/10 - Windscreen Washer Pump (Green/Red)
T28/11 - From Cluster T32/15 (Purple/Black)
T28/12 - Positive + (In dash panel harness)
T28/13 - K-Line (White)
T28/14 - From Cluster T32/24 (White/Black)
T28/15 - Heated Rear Window Switch (Brown/Blue)
T28/16 - Air Recirculating Flap Switch Pin 4 (White)
T28/17 - Air Recirculating Flap Switch Pin 10 (Yellow)
T28/18 - Rear Fresh Air Recirculation Flap (White)
T28/19 - Yellow (Switched Earth in Blower Wiring Harness)
T28/20 - Can-High (Orange/Black)
T28/21 - Can-Low (Orange/Brown)
T28/22 - Intermittent Wiper Switch Pin 5 (Brown/Black)
T28/23 - Fuel Gauge Sender (Purple/Black)
T28/24 -
T28/25 - From Cluster T32/19 (Brown/Blue)
T28/26 - From Cluster T32/26 (Brown/Green)
T28/27 - Rear Wiper Switch (Green Red)
T28/28 - Rear Window Wiper Motor (Green/Red)

T12/1 - Positive + (Black/White)
T12/2 - Positive + (Black/Yellow)
T12/3 - Heated Rear Window (White)
T12/4 - Windscreen Wiper Motor (Green)
T12/5 - Intermittent Wiper Switch Pin 3 (Green/Black)
T12/6 - Positive + (Windscreen Wiper Harness) (Black)
T12/7 - To Fuse Holder Positive 15A (Black/Yellow)
T12/8 - To Fuse Holder Positive + (Red/Green)
T12/9 - Positive (Red)
T12/10 - Ground (Brown)
T12/11 - Positive + (Black)
T12/12 - Positive + (Black Yellow)

*Citi Golf Cluster Pinout*
T32 (Green)
T32/1 - Not Used
T32/2 - Headlights on Signal (White)
T32/3 - Not Used
T32/4 - Not Used
T32/5 - Not Used
T32/6 - Speedo Sender (Blue/White)
T32/7 - Can-Low (Orange/Brown)
T32/8 - Can-High (Orange/Black)
T32/9 - Not Used
T32/10 - Not Used
T32/11 - Not Used
T32/12 - Not Used
T32/13 - Not Used
T32/14 - Not Used
T32/15 - Fuel Gauge Input (Purple/Black)
T32/16 - Bridge to T32/32 (White)
T32/17 - Not Used
T32/18 - Choke Switch (Black/Yellow)
T32/19 - Alarm LED (Brown/Blue)
T32/20 - Not Used
T32/21 - Hand Brake Switch (Grey/Green)
T32/22 - Brake Fluid Level Switch (Blue/Brown)
T32/23 - Oil Pressure Switch (Blue/Black)
T32/24 - Can-Wake Up (White/Black)
T32/25 - Not Used
T32/26 - Can-Ground (Brown/Green)
T32/27 - Not Used
T32/28 - Not Used
T32/29 - Not Used
T32/30 - Not Used
T32/31 - Not Used
T32/32 - Not Used

T8 (Black)
T8/1 - Not Used
T8/2 - Not Used
T8/3 - Not Used
T8/4 - To Headlight Switch / Park Lights R (Green/Red)
T8/5 - Ignition Supply from Fuse
T8/6 - To Headlight Switch / Park Lights L (Green/Red)
T8/7 - Postive from Fuse (Red)
T8/8 - Ground (Brown)


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

JS.GTD said:


> This is what I found but I don't think it's useful. This has Can line. No year, no part number.
> It doesn't match what they told you from china. I will continue to search
> 
> *Shurlock Box Pin-Out*
> ...


thats the south africa mk1 citi goff . no good for this aplication


----------



## JS.GTD (Sep 4, 2018)

News? have you done any other tests?


----------



## NYL_91 (Jul 15, 2019)

Have you managed to test it on the car? I plan to use one on my mk2 20vt swap and a friend of mine might have killed one of these clusters when he tried to find pins


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

No I've been busy but where I'm at is:
I need 3 more pins out of 7 unknown
Vss Input
Tachometer input
Fuel gauge 

So I can trial and error in the least dangerous way as it the tack wire first then the vss then fuel . That's where I'm at . I don't have an oscilloscope so if anyone has ideas let me know.


----------



## NYL_91 (Jul 15, 2019)

Use gearbox sender unit with a electric drill  test unknown pins this way


Edit: first check there is no voltage coming out those remaining pins 

Trimis de pe al meu GM1913 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## NYL_91 (Jul 15, 2019)

patnem said:


> No I've been busy but where I'm at is:
> I need 3 more pins out of 7 unknown
> Vss Input
> Tachometer input
> ...


Any luck?

Trimis de pe al meu GM1913 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

taking some time off for the holidays, il be working on the cluster during that time for those following


----------



## NYL_91 (Jul 15, 2019)

Guess the project is kinda on hold 

Trimis de pe al meu GM1913 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

powered up and needle sweep test


----------



## Sasa Petrovic (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello,Do you still have a pin out for this kilometer clock from chine?
Can you send me to the e-mail:[email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

Sasa Petrovic said:


> Hello,Do you still have a pin out for this kilometer clock from chine?
> Can you send me to the e-mail:[email protected]
> Thank you!


This is what i have so far. for anybody outhere working on this PLEASE post what you find. we still need vss, rpm fuel guage. whatever else is left technicly is not needed

Poussin (07 models) instrument row insert pin definition ffice:
1# Headlight on indicator
2# unknown
3# EPC indicator
4# Water temperature meter indicator
5# Oil gauge indicator light
6# Headlight switch power supply terminal +12V (when the headlight is turned on, this pin is powered on, and the instrument lighting system is powered on)
7# Left flash lamp (left arrow)
8# vss
9# Right flash (right arrow)
10# Battery power supply terminal +12V (used for small odometer and clock power supply)
11# unknown
12# Grounding terminal (grounding)
13# Gasoline indicator light
14# unknown
15# hand brake light neg trigger
16# unknown
17# empty
18# check engine light
19# empty
20# unknown
21# ACC power supply terminal +12V (used to initialize the status of each instrument)
22# empty
23# Rear window defogging indicator
24# Trunk indicator light (negative trigger)
25# unknown
26# battery light
27# empty
28# immobilizer light negative trigger


----------



## BostonMK2 (11 mo ago)

patnem said:


> This is what i have so far. for anybody outhere working on this PLEASE post what you find. we still need vss, rpm fuel guage. whatever else is left technicly is not needed
> 
> Poussin (07 models) instrument row insert pin definition ffice:
> 1# Headlight on indicator
> ...


Hi,
I working with this cluster too. But i get different pinout than your. But I still I can't run Fuel Gauge Indicator
Did you manage to get it fully operational with all the features?
Comparison Pinout:


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

BostonMK2 said:


> Hi,
> I working with this cluster too. But i get different pinout than your. But I still I can't run Fuel Gauge Indicator
> Did you manage to get it fully operational with all the features?
> Comparison Pinout:
> ...


no i haven't connected it to the car yet. i will update my master list with the vss signal. The fuel and water temp was not identified by me this in came from Chinese source. I will update my master list with the vss signal.


----------



## BostonMK2 (11 mo ago)

patnem said:


> no i haven't connected it to the car yet. i will update my master list with the vss signal. The fuel and water temp was not identified by me this in came from Chinese source. I will update my master list with the vss signal.


Everything is recognized on my list but I'm not sure about Tank level and oil pressure light (I have 0.3bar in my car actually but I found that Santana have 1.4bar so that's my unknown). I tried to use MK2 and MK4 fuel level sender unit but still nothing happened.


----------



## C101horse (Feb 21, 2021)

i've got a santana vss and a b1 fueltank with sender laying about, ill have to go hook that up now and have a look if it works


----------



## rodrigo.rocrz (6 mo ago)

Hola grupo, tengo un problema, resulta que me suena un pitido (sonido) constante a la hora de encender el cluster y se me queda prendido la luz testido de la maleta, lo extraño es que no tengo hecha la conexión de la maleta conectada por que esta eliminada pero sale el testigo y el pitido continuamente. Ayudaa!!


----------



## kawanehdaniel (Dec 3, 2021)

BostonMK2 said:


> Hi,
> I working with this cluster too. But i get different pinout than your. But I still I can't run Fuel Gauge Indicator
> Did you manage to get it fully operational with all the features?
> Comparison Pinout:
> ...


 hi bro
I am working on this old jetta (pussan) cluste
is this really work???
I will tray it and I will let you know


----------



## kawanehdaniel (Dec 3, 2021)

hi 
*Need a wiring diagram for golf mk2 1989 -1991*


----------



## Skachu (Apr 17, 2016)

[CYTAT="kawanehdaniel, post: 115615634, członek: 3850879"]
cześć
*Potrzebujesz schematu elektrycznego do golfa mk2 1989 -1991*
[/CYTAT]
Hi, Here you go


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

I've been asked about can bus on this cluster . So far I don't know. There is 4 wires left that we haven't identified what they do so if it does have canbus I would say 1 can high 1 can low most likely a k-line and one extra unidentified . I doughty that it is can though because the part # xxx 919xxx would indicate no. Canbus clusters usually are xxx920xxx


----------



## Skachu (Apr 17, 2016)

But there may be a different designation in the Chinese cluster. We need to download a diagram of a Chinese VW Santana somewhere


----------



## Skachu (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello i found the santana 3000 diagram, 2004 year but need to pay 5 yuan via alipay, unfortunately alipay does not work in europe








大众桑塔纳3000全车电路系统图集






m.autowen.com


----------

